# Greetings



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Greetings all. Am a 39 year old, almost fresh off the boat, KL based, UK expat.

Moved to KL three weeks ago to take up a position running a local PR firm in conjunction with a Chinese partner who needed the support of a senior PR professional (particularly a native English speaker). 

It is my first time working abroad. However, I did live in Malta and Ireland for nine years during my youth and have done a lot of travelling, both business and pleasure, so am fairly confident that I will settle down okay without too much culture shock.

Liking Malaysia a lot so far - especially the food. Weather has been a bit 'meh' but have been advised that November/December are two of the wettest months. That said, I love the fact that there are at least a couple of hours sunshine almost every day and the ability to go for a swim most evenings. 

Swimming is important as I have been eating out a lot. I am not a great cook and there are lots of nice, inexpensive options nearby. I have been trying a different 'kiosk' in the Suria/KLCC food hall whenever I get a chance but have also been impressed by 'Isetan' when it comes to groceries.

I did visit KL a few weeks before I actually moved out in order to find a place to live, but I couldn't make up my mind. Decided instead to opt for someplace central for a short while until I found an area/apartment to my liking. As a result I am staying in a serviced apartment near the twin towers.

What I didn't know was that the apartment building was close to 'The Beach Club', 'Rum Jungle' and a variety of other nightspots who party on until 3am most week nights and 5am at the weekend. I am not really a party animal (yes, I know I said I work in PR!) and have discovered that 'noise pollution' does not seem to be taken seriously by the authorities here. Have ended up having to leave the TV on most nights as it drowns out the bass somewhat and allows me to sleep. 

Have actually now found a really nice place in Mont Kiara via expat friends of my business partner. It has the benefit of being quiet and being closer to the office but unfortunately I cannot move there until January when the contract on the serviced apartment expires. I think I will miss the convenience of being right in the centre but that is outweighed by better sleep and easier commuting.

Transport is very much hit and miss. It is an issue for me as the office is located in Damansara, outside the city centre. The mornings are okay as I simply cross over the Sultan Ismail (one of the main roads in KL) to the 'out of city' side and usually get a taxi in 5 to 10 mins costing on average 10 to 12 RM (just over 2GBP). The morning journey takes about 15 to 20 minutes on average. 

Getting home in the evening has proved to be a real nightmare (especially when it rains), with some journeys taking over two hours. Have discovered that it is actually easier to get a taxi to Bangsar LRT and then a train to KLCC from there. It is clean, cheap and features arctic air-conditioning - but most importantly you don't twiddle your thumbs in traffic for hours.

I am getting a car shortly. Was shocked at how expensive all the European cars were. Had what I thought was a reasonable budget from the company but then discovered that even a basic VW Polo 1.2 costs the equivalent of 24,000 GBP here. 

Cars made here (Proton/Perodua) are a lot cheaper but by all reports have a lot of quality issues. For some reason US style pickup trucks are also 'relatively' inexpensive here - but not really my style. Was tempted by some of the Japanese models but eventually went for a nicely specced Ford out of family loyalty (my sister-in-law's father runs a Ford dealership in the UK)...

I have not had any grief on the work permit/legal side of things as the company hired an agent to smooth things out and she took care of everything. I hear some horror stories about dealing with the bureaucracy here but I have not experienced it yet. Even opening a Malaysian bank account proved to be relatively straightforward.

Have no real concerns so far - although as someone who has always had an interest in politics am quite interested to see what happens during the upcoming elections here. According to the Chinese/Indian taxi drivers I talk to it is all going to end in tears and riots, whereas the Malays pass no comment. Then again listening to taxi drivers is not usually the best way to get a balanced view of society (at least it isn't in London).

Anyway, I just wanted to pop in and say hello... Will probably have questions for more experienced Malaysian expats at some point but am also happy to advise even newer newbies than me utilising my limited Malaysian experience so far.

Cheers!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

the apartment building was close to 'The Beach Club', 'Rum Jungle' and a variety of other nightspots who party on until 3am most week nights and 5am at the weekend.


I understand your stress. We stayed downtown in Orchard, Singapore at 11th floor, and the noises are endless. Yes for months, sleep remained a hit and miss event.

Advisable to move to upper floors esp in central KL. Whenever we stay downtown in JW Marriott KL we would push for upper floors, and thanked them graciously when he/she gives us the corner at 26th. We could sleep very well throughout the many nights despite the noisy crowds below us. 

At first, receptionists would always answer that premium upper floor rooms are taken, so ask quietly for your manager's assistance. Afterall management usually like to ensure you relax in their residences. 

Have you tried the Iranian restaurant near Isetan?

Welcome to Malaysia.


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

I am only on the 5th floor - which is probably why it is so bad - and the 'serviced' section of the building I am in only goes up to the 10th so it wouldn't make much difference. Luckily I only have to put up with it for one more month.

Regarding the restaurant - no I haven't tried it yet. What is it called?

Thanks for replying.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Lot 10 Pavillion Naab-enjoy!


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

*Noise*

and have discovered that 'noise pollution' does not seem to be taken seriously by the authorities here.

Yes, good to hear you s;lept through the noises.

e.g., normally in Singapore the noise pollution from construction sites starts 8:00am extended past 10:00 pm . It was stressful and annoying.

In a recent case a couple weeks ago, a man's fury exploded. 

Despite arrangement with contractor for a delayed start on Saturday morning, the workers disregarded the order. The French expat went to the jobsite near his home in a rage, shouted and screamed abusive slurs at the crews. Unfortunately a netizen sent the snapshop on YT and it went viral.

It resulted in the poor senior B trader dismissed from his job the following Monday! 

Noise and its damages!


----------

